# Trifecta Group Buy IS ON



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang..I wish I had the money right now or I would hop on this group buy in a heartbeat, don't pass this deal up guys!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the money. But should I spend it on a tune? Maybe I'll save for a house.  $90 off is a deal though......hmmmm


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JayZee said:


> I have the money. But should I spend it on a tune? Maybe I'll save for a house.  $90 off is a deal though......hmmmm


Well the way I see it if you only need $400 to get a house then get it other than that buy the tune lol.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

That's cable included?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Can we extend this offer til next Friday? I find it quite silly to start an offer mid week. Shouldn't it run Friday to Friday? As most of us will get paid in that period of time..... If not then whatever. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

It says cable included or -120 bucks if you already have the cable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got my car fine yesterday by a local tuner on hptuners. I figured it wasn't going to happen


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Jump on this guys, you won't regret it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Trifecta said 5 days only, but I'll see if I can extend it to next Friday. No promises though.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

If you can I am definitely in as I was planning to purchase a tune anyways so I can get started on this head and cam work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Happyeaglesfan (Jul 11, 2013)

I just hit a deer with my car and did a lot of damage. I have to pay the deductable. I get paid next Friday and hope it gets extended!


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks you to the moderator that deleted those comments. :thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol. Wat. I know nothing.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^ ahahahahahahahahahaha ^^^

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone actually purchased one yet? I'm seeing zero sold still.. Hoping this doesn't fall through..


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I do believe a lot of people are waiting to see if its getting extended. I'm not buying until this Friday regardless of group buys or not. I'm sure other people are doing the same.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it difficult to install the tune/mess something up? I cannot find anyone to install in the Memphis area. 

Should I see noticeable improvement in mpg (11 cruze RS - auto) ?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

This tune work for cruze diesel?

Thank's!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

This tune is not available for the diesel. Yet. This is also more like a performance tune but I have heard of some pretty awesome gas mileage coming from the eco mode portion of the tune.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got a few questions about the tune with 2012 ECO Automatic. 

1: I've read that to "engage" the tune, I need to place the shifter into the "+/-" position. When driving in "D", does that mean my vehicle is running on factory tune, or on the ECO tune by Trifecta? 

2: When the shifter is in the "+/-" position with the tune, does it shift by itself in this position or does it require you to change gears?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

D is eco. M is automatically shifted in sport mode. You wouldn't be able to shift even if you tried.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

kobowm said:


> D is eco. M is automatically shifted in sport mode. You wouldn't be able to shift even if you tried.


Thank you. So is "D" the stock ECO, or Trifecta ECO

Correct me if I'm wrong but it's my understanding that unless the shifter is in "M", the tune is not switched on (similar to the cruise control switch being the on/off on the manual transmissions)

Edit: I guess essentially what I want to know is if the ECM is tuned by Trifecta in both transmission modes of the automatic, or only the M.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

D is trifecta eco not stock. Any stock programming is completely wipe and sent to you in file to flash back to stock for warranty work or whatever. M is trifecta sport mode. You are only in sport mode when in M. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I bought mine. I don't know what the rest of you are waiting on. Can't all be waiting till Friday...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> I've got a few questions about the tune with 2012 ECO Automatic.
> 
> 1: I've read that to "engage" the tune, I need to place the shifter into the "+/-" position. When driving in "D", does that mean my vehicle is running on factory tune, or on the ECO tune by Trifecta?
> 
> 2: When the shifter is in the "+/-" position with the tune, does it shift by itself in this position or does it require you to change gears?


Hope this will help.. When you put your car into drive you are in the normal Trifecta Eco tune, if you move it over to the M you are in the performance mode.. BUT when you move it over to the M if you do not touch the gear selector again and on your dash just to the left of your total miles it will just have an M the car will shift the gears on its own just as if you were in drive, but if you touch the selector and there is a number next to the M like M1, M2 then you will have to shift the gears on your own.. So if you want the performance mode just put it in D then move it over to the M and you will be good and not have to shift.. For the Eco just leave it in D and you will be good to go..


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

Does the sport/eco mode apply to LT model? Drive = eco and manual shifting = sport?? 

I will be purchasing this once i receive my southwest card (need to spend $2,000 in 3 months for 2 round-trip flights) 


This will also be my last attempt to try and get decent gas mileage. My 2000 svt contour got better gas mileage than my cruze and had a lot more pep. I have tried all different grades of gas, adjusting the spark plug gap, hypermilling, using the manual shift (which seems to be buggy in itself-difficult to shift between 2k-2.5k) and the dealerships around here wont help because no error codes come up so it runs as it should! (chevy customer service has been a joke as well) 


Praying that this will help get some decent MPG's (performance wouldnt be bad either)!


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

SVTC said:


> 1.) Does the sport/eco mode apply to LT model? Drive = eco and manual shifting = sport??
> 
> 2.) I will be purchasing this once i receive my southwest card (need to spend $2,000 in 3 months for 2 round-trip flights)
> 
> ...


1.) Yes, the tune is specific to the 1.4 turbo engine. This applies whether it is in a 1LT, 2LT, or LTZ. See the above post by WhiteandBright for info about the shifting options available with this tune. 

2.) This group buy is over in about 5 days, and is a great deal. 

3.) I don't know what type of numbers your seeing to validate if you have a genuine concern here. If you do feel an issue exists, find a dealer that will listen. I have at least 10 GM dealers within 15 minutes of me. (ETA: Looking at your previous posts, I see you have a 2011 and like to drive at 80. I'll repeat the same thing the other posters said. Your driving too fast.)


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

This tune applies to all models of cruze except diesel model. 1.8 people can get in on this as well. This deal is over tomorrow 10/22 unless otherwise specified by jerry or by trifecta.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> 1.) Yes, the tune is specific to the 1.4 turbo engine. This applies whether it is in a 1LT, 2LT, or LTZ. See the above post by WhiteandBright for info about the shifting options available with this tune.
> 
> 2.) This group buy is over in about 5 days, and is a great deal.
> 
> 3.) I don't know what type of numbers your seeing to validate if you have a genuine concern here. If you do feel an issue exists, find a dealer that will listen. I have at least 10 GM dealers within 15 minutes of me. (ETA: Looking at your previous posts, I see you have a 2011 and like to drive at 80. I'll repeat the same thing the other posters said. Your driving too fast.)


1) Just verifying since the example was pertaining to a 2012 Cruze Eco vs 2011 Cruze LT

2) 95% sure I'm taking the plunge (if it goes until Friday)

3) I have been to 3 different dealers who all do the same thing.. check if there are error codes, no error code = car running fine. I expressed my concerns and specifically requested a fuel mileage test to each of these dealers, but the test does not seems to exist -- one dealer told me that when I reset the MPG's on my tech it will relearn the way I drive!! 

I have gone through Chevy customer service to schedule these appointments but it seems to be a waste of time.. all they do is schedule the appointments with no additional insight or suggestions to the dealer or myself... I know more about my car then the customer reps... They also have forgotten to follow up and I have not been willing to call them back up and go through the same procedure.

I used to go 80 before being told to slow down (was getting roughly 26 MPG at this rate)... Slowed down to 65-70 on my highway trips (received roughly 28-29 MPG).. I averaged 24 on my last tank 70% city and 30% highway... I average 21-24 in the city (trying my best to keep it under 3K.. the transmission seems like it revs high sporadically in D and manual shift sometime works late and shifts down when shifting up from second to first if the RPMs are low).. I purchased this car specifically to obtain better gas mileage.. and I'm not receiving it


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

that's pretty decent. I have a lead foot in my eco and achieve about 27-29. I have never gotten more than that though. Don't know why. But the tune will improve you DIC readout by 5 mpg or so. Results may vary. If you bought the car for better gas mileage you should have done your research better and picked up an eco manual. That's the only way you're gonna pull into the 50's with mpg.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Deal extended through Friday... only ONE person has purchased so far. Need NINE more for it to be a go.....


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet!!!! Well I will be ordering mine Friday morning!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

kobowm said:


> that's pretty decent. I have a lead foot in my eco and achieve about 27-29. I have never gotten more than that though. Don't know why. But the tune will improve you DIC readout by 5 mpg or so. Results may vary. If you bought the car for better gas mileage you should have done your research better and picked up an eco manual. That's the only way you're gonna pull into the 50's with mpg.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, wasnt expecting to get close to 50 MPG. Although I did expect to get within 2-3 MPG of what the vehicle is rated at. 

I liked the RS package. I will admit I did not do my research in regards to a 2011 vs. 2012 cruze. My friend has a 2012 LT and averages 32-33MPG (although it's mostly highway driving).. I have also never seen the 30+ MPG mark, which is disappointing considering the rating.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I ponied up. Come on guys - get in on this deal!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I PM'ed everyone in the previous thread Jerry so they can take advantage of it. I think the last group buy was in a more popular section, that is why this one may seem a lil dead... I could move it but i am not sure how you want to proceed.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

N519AT said:


> I ponied up. Come on guys - get in on this deal!


Us Ohio boys seem to be the only ones in need of a tune!!


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I PM'ed everyone in the previous thread Jerry so they can take advantage of it. I think the last group buy was in a more popular section, that is why this one may seem a lil dead... I could move it but i am not sure how you want to proceed.


Maybe moving it to the General discussion forum and perhaps make it a sticky?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Move it to the cruze tech section or something maybe? Whatever you guys want to do is ok with me


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Moved it to General Discussion... Should have lots of views now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Randomly decided to check this forum and had the PM about this...interesting to see that people are getting in on it. Not sure that we will get enough people in entirely though. I did just drop ~800 dollars on ammunition the other day so I am kinda hesitant on spending any money on the car LOL.

One question I have regarding the tune is actually my spark plugs. I have about 17.5K on the car so far with the car being completely stock. They are currently at 0.035", and will probably be dropped to about 0.025" if I get the tune. When would be a good time to change the plugs? Thanks


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Return the ammo. Buy the tune. Problem solved. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Return the ammo.
> 
> -I'm mobile-


You feelin ok there Danny?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

LS1LOL said:


> Randomly decided to check this forum and had the PM about this...interesting to see that people are getting in on it. Not sure that we will get enough people in entirely though. I did just drop ~800 dollars on ammunition the other day so I am kinda hesitant on spending any money on the car LOL.
> 
> One question I have regarding the tune is actually my spark plugs. I have about 17.5K on the car so far with the car being completely stock. They are currently at 0.035", and will probably be dropped to about 0.025" if I get the tune. When would be a good time to change the plugs? Thanks



You'd need to re-gap them down right away, and I would personally change them since you have to take them out anyway... But that's just me. I change plugs every 20k miles personally. They aren't expensive and you can really feel the difference when you change them.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You'd need to re-gap them down right away, and I would personally change them since you have to take them out anyway... But that's just me. I change plugs every 20k miles personally. They aren't expensive and you can really feel the difference when you change them.


Hmm interesting. I have mine gapped to .035" as well. Can you explain why .025" is better for the tune?


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

It's done to prevent spark blowout under the higher boost pressures among other reasons.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

SVTC said:


> Yeah, wasnt expecting to get close to 50 MPG. Although I did expect to get within 2-3 MPG of what the vehicle is rated at.


Just like everyone else has said just slow down.. This is how I justify it.. On my 40 mile drive to work the speed limit is 70 I will do 63 (as long as I don't create a hazard).. After the tune, tire psi, plug gaps, reso delete and Downpipe slowing down has gained me 2 almost 3 EXTRA days of driving on the same tank.. Yea it takes me 10 extra min a day but I gain more than that by not having to stop and refuel as often.. I squeezed 700 miles on a tank in my LTZ when setting the cruise to 63 and driving across the country.. I know H3LL has pulled 800 miles in his Eco driving to Lordstown.. Also you might want to look into getting an Ultra-gauge or an actual boost gauge.. That will help you drive more fuel friendly.. Push the gas just hard enough to keep the turbo from spooling.. I use my Ultra-gauge everyday to help my mpg.. It cost 70 bucks shipped with a windshield mount and it plugs into the OBDII port.. You can also customize it to show 6 different items (boost, coolant temp, intake temps pre and post IC, rpm, mpg specs) up to 64 things on the Cruze..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

I'll be buying tonight when my car is out of the shop! How many have bought so far?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You feelin ok there Danny?
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Return a few ammo to get tune?

Is this one of those trick questions?  What's the point to have a shiny gun with ammo, if you can't drive away fast?


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just like everyone else has said just slow down.. This is how I justify it.. On my 40 mile drive to work the speed limit is 70 I will do 63 (as long as I don't create a hazard).. After the tune, tire psi, plug gaps, reso delete and Downpipe slowing down has gained me 2 almost 3 EXTRA days of driving on the same tank.. Yea it takes me 10 extra min a day but I gain more than that by not having to stop and refuel as often.. I squeezed 700 miles on a tank in my LTZ when setting the cruise to 63 and driving across the country.. I know H3LL has pulled 800 miles in his Eco driving to Lordstown.. Also you might want to look into getting an Ultra-gauge or an actual boost gauge.. That will help you drive more fuel friendly.. Push the gas just hard enough to keep the turbo from spooling.. I use my Ultra-gauge everyday to help my mpg.. It cost 70 bucks shipped with a windshield mount and it plugs into the OBDII port.. You can also customize it to show 6 different items (boost, coolant temp, intake temps pre and post IC, rpm, mpg specs) up to 64 things on the Cruze..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Will a bluetooth OBII plus torque app work just as well?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

tat2mark said:


> I'll be buying tonight when my car is out of the shop! How many have bought so far?


Not enough.... :sad:


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

Bought!!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Return a few ammo to get tune?
> 
> Is this one of those trick questions?  What's the point to have a shiny gun with ammo, if you can't drive away fast?


Illegal for a company to return ammo FYI.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I know. Well I didn't but its what I'd say if I was in a group and someone told me that. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You'd need to re-gap them down right away, and I would personally change them since you have to take them out anyway... But that's just me. I change plugs every 20k miles personally. They aren't expensive and you can really feel the difference when you change them.


How long do I have after I "get the tune" to install it? It is just a file in an email isn't it? The reason I ask is I may get some warranty work done before I install it. Also, the other question I have is how do you guys "not get caught" from tuning your cars and still taking them in for warranty work. I thought I read somewhere that if you do a partial tune GM can't tell the car has been tuned or something? Would rather not void my warranty on my 2013... Thanks again.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Also you might want to look into getting an Ultra-gauge or an actual boost gauge.. That will help you drive more fuel friendly.. Push the gas just hard enough to keep the turbo from spooling.. I use my Ultra-gauge everyday to help my mpg.. It cost 70 bucks shipped with a windshield mount and it plugs into the OBDII port.. You can also customize it to show 6 different items (boost, coolant temp, intake temps pre and post IC, rpm, mpg specs) up to 64 things on the Cruze..


Link?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

SVTC said:


> Will a bluetooth OBII plus torque app work just as well?


I'm not sure I have never tried or even seen that setup.. Maybe some else could chime in and answer that for you..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

LS1LOL said:


> Link?


Www.ultra-gauge.com I think that is what it is if not just google "Ultra-gauge" and it should pull up.. I will give it a 5 out of 5 stars. I love mine and will never have another car without this gauge in the car..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I use a Bluetooth odb2 and torque. It works amazing if you delete Pandora. Just buy the premium edition of torque. Every guage you would install that the car measures is there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

This is my setup. Gauge with readings is my old setup. Square digital readout is my new setup. You can use a tablet to add more on one page. Customizing is easy. Awesome app.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I paid 15 bucks for the adapter and 4 bucks for the app.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

so I just ordered my tune...patiently waiting to see if the group buy goes through so I can order up a laptop/netbook/whatever to install!


----------



## gula47 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ordered mine tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We need FOUR more before we can honor the deal otherwise everyone gets a refund 

Spread the word, share the deal!


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

sounded like a few people were waiting until friday or something? hopefully enough get it then! (it ends saturday at...11am EST?)


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

Will be purchasing tonight/tomorrow (depending when my card comes in). Can we exceed the minimum? Say I get my card tomorrow and we already have 10, am I still able to get one? thanks.


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You'd need to re-gap them down right away, and I would personally change them since you have to take them out anyway... But that's just me. I change plugs every 20k miles personally. They aren't expensive and you can really feel the difference when you change them.


Planning to change mine as well. What spark plugs do recommend using? Are they normally gapped correctly?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

SVTC said:


> Will be purchasing tonight/tomorrow (depending when my card comes in). Can we exceed the minimum? Say I get my card tomorrow and we already have 10, am I still able to get one? thanks.


Yes, there is a minimum buy of 10 or the deal falls through and we all get refunded our money. Which would be a bad halloween trick by everyone who said they were buying one and haven't put up yet. umpkin::icon_scratch:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

SVTC said:


> Planning to change mine as well. What spark plugs do recommend using? Are they normally gapped correctly?


This is what we have found to be a good replacement plug for tuned applications. NGK BKR7E 4464 I'm gapped at .035 but I also have a big three upgrade. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

Posted it on Instagram and cruze_nation reposted it for me so hopefully there's some more interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

SVTC said:


> Will be purchasing tonight/tomorrow (depending when my card comes in). Can we exceed the minimum? Say I get my card tomorrow and we already have 10, am I still able to get one? thanks.


Yeah the deal is good until it the time runs out, more than 10 is fine. 10 is just the minimum or Trifecta won't honor the discount.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How many are we by? Thanks for doing that Mark.


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This is what we have found to be a good replacement plug for tuned applications. NGK BKR7E 4464 I'm gapped at .035 but I also have a big three upgrade.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Have you noticed a performance difference with the big three upgrade?.. or is it just for your audio equipment?

Also, do you have a link to the plugs? Amazon is saying it is not compatible with my car.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

If you buy them from amazon they'll work just fine, lots of us on here have them installed with good results.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

SVTC said:


> Have you noticed a performance difference with the big three upgrade?.. or is it just for your audio equipment?
> 
> Also, do you have a link to the plugs? Amazon is saying it is not compatible with my car.


Not performance per say but I can take my gap further than anyone else one here that I know of. And you will be better of going to a parts store and getting them and they say there not for our cars because there copper instead of iridium.
Il
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The big three cable made a difference in the sense that my battery voltage would not even drop. (Stock audio) so I can only imagine the benefits of it electrical wise. Terry has a whole thread with proven benefits. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Not performance per say but I can take my gap further than anyone else one here that I know of. And you will be better of going to a parts store and getting them and they say there not for our cars because there copper instead of iridium.
> Il
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Soo... Copper >iridium for the cruze? Im going to replace them and would like to hear everyones experiences. Has this already been brought up in another thread?--(not deliberately trying to hijack this one)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will be running these for the remainder of the life of the car.

Here is 39 pages lol

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21850


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Buying my tune either in the morning or after work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This is what we have found to be a good replacement plug for tuned applications. NGK BKR7E 4464 I'm gapped at .035 but I also have a big three upgrade.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Did your gas mileage go down switching to a colder plug like that? A lot of the LSx guys use those style plugs (I remember one dude that was spraying between a 150-200 shot), he was using the BR7EF if I recall correctly. Said his NA times were slower/gas mileage went down, but had no issues on the bottle.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

LS1LOL said:


> Did your gas mileage go down switching to a colder plug like that? A lot of the LSx guys use those style plugs (I remember one dude that was spraying between a 150-200 shot), he was using the BR7EF if I recall correctly. Said his NA times were slower/gas mileage went down, but had no issues on the bottle.


I'm reading 27.7 mpg for 500 miles and I am not to mad because I'm tuned full turboback exhaust intake so I get decent.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

where are we on this? The site doesn't seem to be updating too much for me (still shows 6 to go)


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I just purchased mine.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Just looked and it updated with mine so I guess we need 5 more.......

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

What are the odds the half of our buyers show up in the next two days? 

This thing has been on for a week and a half already!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You never know maybe we reach it... Just keep this thread alive.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

bleh, there goes my idea that it just wasn't updating...hopefully enough people show up to get theirs!


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope so too.. I need this tune either way but would rather grab a great discount.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah, this is the difference between getting it now or getting it in a few months time I guess


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Depending on a final response from Xtreme, I will put my order in tomorrow. If I do actually buy the tune, you all owe him a thanks since I have been annoying him about the tune for some time now, lol.

There is no shipping charge for buying the tune, is there? If the deal goes thru, I am going to buy an intake and probably a shark fin too, so I'd rather get that all on one bill. Kind of an all or nothing type deal.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

LS1LOL said:


> Depending on a final response from Xtreme, I will put my order in tomorrow. If I do actually buy the tune, you all owe him a thanks since I have been annoying him about the tune for some time now, lol.
> 
> There is no shipping charge for buying the tune, is there? If the deal goes thru, I am going to buy an intake and probably a shark fin too, so I'd rather get that all on one bill. Kind of an all or nothing type deal.


No Shipping on the tune since it's email based but now there might be a shipping charge on the Cable and Idk if the Shark fin is available at the moment depends on if there still on summer vacation check BNR to be sure.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Need 3 more people! The site says 5 but 2 guys paid before tuesday when it originally expired so the store isn't counting them. We just need to get THREE more and it's good to go.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep thread alive and yall get the deal. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Three shouldn't be that bad. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

Hopefully people got paid today and will buy tonight.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

tat2mark said:


> Hopefully people got paid today and will buy tonight.


Or people are like me. Pay day? Dump into CC and normal bills.

Extra money? "Hi I'm life, We will need those $300" 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I wonder if Jerry would consider being paid in Bitcoin. I've been sitting on my stash from back when it was like $3. Wife has been on me about cashing out now that's back up around $200 again.

Hmmm... whadda ya say Jerry? Nothing like investing in a volitile, completely virtual currency.


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

Purchased. What kind of details are you supposed to put in "tune requests"?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Blackbowtie lol not everyone knows about bitcoins specially with silk road lulz.

Tune requests can be how you want the gearing or how you want sports tune activated etc. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm familiar with bitcoins and my store does have a module to accept them.... I just don't think most people are going to pay that way lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Www.ultra-gauge.com I think that is what it is if not just google "Ultra-gauge" and it should pull up.. I will give it a 5 out of 5 stars. I love mine and will never have another car without this gauge in the car..


I just checked it out. Looks pretty cool, but REALLY!? You can't check for knock/detonation with that thing? That is like THE NUMBER ONE thing to check on a boosted motor and you can't check for it? Pretty sure I am actually not going to get it if that really is the case. I searched for knock and detonation in the list of things that it scans for and neither of them showed up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We need ONE more person or the GB can't happen. Get one more person!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I will order just have a few last things. 
What are some suggestions on what I should customize my tune?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

LS1LOL said:


> I just checked it out. Looks pretty cool, but REALLY!? You can't check for knock/detonation with that thing? That is like THE NUMBER ONE thing to check on a boosted motor and you can't check for it? Pretty sure I am actually not going to get it if that really is the case. I searched for knock and detonation in the list of things that it scans for and neither of them showed up.



Aeroforce Interceptors are the way to go. $250 and it's a 2 1/16" gauge. Just make sure you order the CN version. www.aeroforcetech.com/products_interceptor.html
They are more money, but I agree with you. I will never run a heavily modded boosted motor again with out KR sensor. Learned the hard way many moons ago.





[email protected] said:


> I'm familiar with bitcoins and my store does have a module to accept them.... I just don't think most people are going to pay that way lol


Hmmm... I was joking about paying that way, but now you have piqued my interest sir.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> Aeroforce Interceptors are the way to go. $250 and it's a 2 1/16" gauge. Just make sure you order the CN version. www.aeroforcetech.com/products_interceptor.html
> They are more money, but I agree with you. I will never run a heavily modded boosted motor again with out KR sensor. Learned the hard way many moons ago.


I actually have an aeroforce gauge from "many moons ago" as I modified my Monte Carlo pretty heavily (got the car into the 12s on street tires - blown 3800), but when I put it on my Cruze it would not read it. I am guessing that is because my Cruze is much newer than the gauge. Is there any way I can get the gauge updated, or would I need to buy a new one?

Thanks.

P.S. not trying to thread steal, just don't want to mod my DD and not go about it intelligently. Not my first time at the rodeo.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

LS1LOL said:


> I actually have an aeroforce gauge from "many moons ago" as I modified my Monte Carlo pretty heavily (got the car into the 12s on street tires - blown 3800), but when I put it on my Cruze it would not read it. I am guessing that is because my Cruze is much newer than the gauge. Is there any way I can get the gauge updated, or would I need to buy a new one?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. not trying to thread steal, just don't want to mod my DD and not go about it intelligently. Not my first time at the rodeo.


Should be the same CN series. Plug it in and try it. If not, you can get it reflashed. Or if its an older gauge, your SOL. And I also popped a 3800 in a 04 GP GTP.


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Try checking your PM's


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

Have we hit 10 yet?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

pretty sure we are gonna hit ten.


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Just want to double check, are updates for minor mods like intake and exhaust free or is there a fee? If so, does anyone know how much?


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I spoke to trifecta about this a few weeks ago. From what I remember he said minor stuff like intake/downpipe are free, something major like injectors, cams (which we don't have), fuel (E85) cost a bit of a fee, and I believe the fee depends on the upgrade that was done


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info, that's what I thought. 

I bit the bullet.. I think that makes 10 now from Jerry's last post?


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

that's what it would seem like! happy days!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hopefully yall made 10 yall won't regret it.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Just put in my order.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet!!!!! I know what doing once that cable gets here!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

There you go guys... 10!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We are over 10 and the deal is on. I'll leave the deal up until later today if anyone wants to jump in last minute on it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome y'all made it! You won't remember how the Cruze was lol


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

So I'm assuming shipping of cable and emailed tune will happen on Monday?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

does anyone know if windows RT is compatiable with EFI Live? I need to snag a cheap, small computer/tablet that can live in my car for easy datalogging and whatnot. I like the windows surface things, and they're priced well...but it's not exactly windows 7/8?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

This isn't VTuner. I don't think it used efi live. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh...well...the. net framework that is needed for ez flash...my question still stands


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

zeoalex said:


> Oh...well...the. net framework that is needed for ez flash...my question still stands


Windows RT will not work. It does not have the same framework setup. Just get a used netbook. They're like $80 on CL.

From wot-tuning.com:

NOTE: The RED cable requires a laptop running either Windows Vista, 7, or 8 (*excluding Windows 8 RT*). XP is not supported. Only the Tactrix and "Black Box" cables support Windows XP.

EZ Flash - WOT-Tuning.com


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

kobowm said:


> So I'm assuming shipping of cable and emailed tune will happen on Monday?


From what I have read and been told by a couple buddies with Sonics:


Jerry orders the cables straight from Trifecta. If he doesn't have enough to fill the group buy, he'll have to wait for more to come in. The tunes, will be whenever Vince gets to our group buy members orders. Each base tune is customized using the latest firmware for each vehicle then tweaked to whatever other addons you may have. So it's not just a canned tune that is sent out for everyone to start out on. This is my take on it at least.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> Windows RT will not work. It does not have the same framework setup. Just get a used netbook. They're like $80 on CL.
> 
> From wot-tuning.com:
> 
> ...


perfect. that's what I was looking for.

that's the plan, find something like that on CL/ebay. I guess in theory I don't really need any sort of serious performance


----------



## Happyeaglesfan (Jul 11, 2013)

So bummed I was the one starting the group buy but bc a deer wanted a ride I had to pay $500 in deductable to get it fixed. The deer caused $8000 damage so I guess $500 isn't that bad. I won't even have my car back until late next week. I guess I will be praying for a Black Friday deal!!!!


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got notification of cable shipment. Annnd I'm hoping the whole sha-bang arrives by the time I get home Monday!


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I just talked to Vince today. He just got the vins yesterday so he is currently building the tunes. I believe he should be done Friday. I haven't gotten any notification of shipped cable yet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jerry,
please check your PM's.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I just got an email that told me that the tune for the 14's isnt quite ready...I has to wait a few weeks...sad life


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Shouldn't be a few weeks. More like a week tops.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Hopefully so! The email said it would be done "in the coming weeks"@

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well you guys need to understand Vince (Trifecta) does not only tune Cruzes. He tunes for a lot of different cars, on top of ongoing projects he has... He even tunes lawnmowers (not really).

So give him a chance to get to us  It will be worth the wait.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh I'm not worried! I'm just a tad impatient...luckily installing a tune doesn't require warmer weather heh

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am an anxious person as well lol. I know the feeling, i hate it.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I'm glad you guys got updates. I haven't been emailed anything.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It will happen be patient u want it to be right the first time..

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

kobowm said:


> Well I'm glad you guys got updates. I haven't been emailed anything.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'd love to get the cable and do some datalogging/stock info checking in regards to the MAF and whatnot. But they didn't tell me anything about that

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I emailed bnr and got an email back stating tune should be ready next week and cables should ship on Monday at the latest.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Installed yesterday and.... wow. :dazed052: What a difference. The firmness in the shifts now just makes me smile every time I get get on it now. 

I am having a bit of an issue with it jumping around in ECO mode with the cruise control on. Noticeable as it jumps about 200 rpm, almost pulsing. Dropped it in performance mode for a minute then back to ECO and it quit. 

I will bring it up when I send my data logs in after I get my d/p & mid-pipe changed out tonight.


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

The tune makes the car run more smoothly and adds the bit of power that it needed! Awesome investment!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tdirlmeier (Oct 30, 2013)

So I just installed this tune and it doesn't seem that it did anything. I have automatic so it should be select a tune by moving the shifter to M and from what I understand the display should just show an M and not the gear the car is in. Mine still shows the gear I am in and makes me shift manually. Did I get a bad tune?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Did you install the TCM tune as well? It should have defaulted to installing the engine tune and then the trans tune automatically. Mine took about a 35 minutes to complete.


----------



## tdirlmeier (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah, that sounds about right. It did one install, and then when that one finished it automatically started the second one so I assumed it was installing the trans tune after the engine tune was done installing. I just took it out to data log and after data logging I plugged my OBD adapter and opened Torque on my phone. In Drive the car pulls about 9 - 10 pounds of boost. When I switch it over to Manual, I get stock numbers for boost (around 11 - 12 psi). I'm thinking I either need to try an reinstall the tune or the tune I received is not setup correctly.


----------



## tdirlmeier (Oct 30, 2013)

I figured it out. The tune was correct and was correctly installed. What I did not realize was that on 2013's the Cruise Control switch is what is used to switch between stock and performance modes. 

I want to commend BNR on this as I sent them an email at about 5:30 Central time and they are in Eastern Time so it would have been 6:30 there. I received a response within an hour advising me of the info I needed. 

Because of their quick response, I was able to data log the vehicle tonight and submit it to their ticketing system for fine tuning.

Oh yeah, and I forgot the most important thing, the vehicle feels awesome now. It really does wake the car up. Not quite as much power as my Cobalt SS had (heheh), but plenty to have a little fun.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Glad you got it figured out. Didn't realize there was a difference between MY's.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Tuned mine today. Boost definitely comes on a good amount harder. Tune needs to be played with a bit as the boost seems to come on real hard randomly at 3000...was told that can be tuned out so that it comes on hard right from the get-go. Tried no lift shift too...that was interesting haha.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone received there revised tunes from datalogging yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my initial tune. I guess he's still working on the '14's

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

zeoalex said:


> I'm still waiting on my initial tune. I guess he's still working on the '14's
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is this from the Group Buy because he just got a ship in for the black friday deal also. If your still waiting from the Group Buy contact BNR.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my Black Friday order to ship out. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Black Friday stuff will be shipping out this week or early next week. The 2014 tune should be done I'll ask about yours. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Black Friday stuff will be shipping out this week or early next week. The 2014 tune should be done I'll ask about yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thank you, sir. Im in for a BNR downpipe and an exhaust next week as well. Lets go! 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Is this from the Group Buy because he just got a ship in for the black friday deal also. If your still waiting from the Group Buy contact BNR.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Group buy, I was emailed and told that it wasn't done yet, and it would trade a few weeks. I know Vince is incredibly busy so I was giving him a bit of time



[email protected] said:


> Black Friday stuff will be shipping out this week or early next week. The 2014 tune should be done I'll ask about yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Great, thanks! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it's been a while since we've seen a group buy? I had a tune on my previous Cruze and Im itching to get one for this car.

Any news on another GB?


----------



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

I also would like to get in on a GB


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Give me a month and im.in too

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Also in for a group buy if I don't get a tune before then.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

If it's on, I'm in.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm in need details


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I was hoping reviving this thread would spark some interest in getting a group buy going, but, alas, it hasn't. I posted a comment on the BNR Facebook page, and I don't think it was ver responded to. I asked when, or if we were going to get a group buy, soon. So as of now, there is no information on one. I wish he would start one, though.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I'm in, hope it can happen in the near future.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I think the profit margin for BNR is close to nil as it is, so if they offer another deal, they could potentially be breaking even or losing money.

I wouldn't get my hopes up, but I agree, it would be nice.


----------



## Kid (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm getting g ready to start my build. So information on this would be awesome. I'm in for a group buy for any performance parts at this point.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm still in; really hope they do this


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes please.


 iLove


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm in as well!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Every time you guys bump this thread, people start looting to get the funds for a tune while the gb lasts. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Too late for me I already bought mine :wavetowel2:


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I am also interested if we get can another one going.

Adam


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

This would be awesome. What's the price on group buys?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

kboosted11cruz said:


> This would be awesome. What's the price on group buys?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This last one was @315 with a cable red included and premium tune with select a tune The tune wo the cable is $315.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm IN toooooo !


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Since everyone seems so excited and I'm working with Vince as we speak, I'm going to run it by him and see what he thinks.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm also in


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Since everyone seems so excited and I'm working with Vince as we speak, I'm going to run it by him and see what he thinks.
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Are working directly with Vince. I know he builds the tunes, but Jerry at BNR sponsored the last one. That is how we got the cables included for the same price IDK. How ever you guys figure it out, the tune is a good thing esp if you are looking for more(HP +0-60) out of your car. Good luck.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vince is the bearded guy on FB with the Black and white Sonic?


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I started and new thread here....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...may-2014-please-offer-us-one.html#post1076650


... to start a list of those interested for a supplier to see. I hope we can get one happening.

Adam


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

kboosted11cruz
2011
1.4T
Manual
90% (if we can get this deal)
Cleveland Oh.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Whoops wrong thread^^


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

